# Ind/carriage stop



## GK1918 (Apr 11, 2011)

Among the many I cant afford one. Polking around on ebay there are many out there, work alot shop made well done work. After thinking about it, I reason that this attachment is not going
to tow a Mack truck or anything, its mainly just for a dial ind. so why cant I make one from
mahogony. So in about 20min drilled and tapped for wing nuts 8 coats of flat black, I now have
one. What I like is if I mess up and ram the thing, it will just slide along with no damage. And
then I glued a micro switch on it wired to an 9vt smoke alarm, so it will go off when im getting
close. So I adjust my indicator just a little behind the switch so alarm goes off like .100 before
the dial comes to '0' . Tested on pvc cutting an internal tread. I made a releif cut about an 1"
in gave it a try alarm goes off at the releif every time. Next Ill muffle the speaker so I dont wake
her up. I know this is crazy for a carriage stop, but once I could see like a hawk, now I cant even
see the lathe never mind what im doing. works on both sides as well. This idea came about
using an alarm , cause I crashed into my tailstock cause I wasnt paying att. You will pay att. when
that smoke alarm goes off. to look at it nobody will know its made out of wood. also it can be
a red light door bell buzzer anything but has to have a normally open switch or make one. 8)


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 11, 2011)

yes only I need a batt. for my cannon powershot S110.    and I just went up there and it
works perfectly. All ya need is a band saw, if not dont worry, get it right put sand paper on
your ways to get the finale form and sand the V formation. I just came up with something
better for the switch,, I think from a Chev truck. When the brake pedel hits it , then the
stop lights come on. small switch with an arm normally open. Napa has them. Also I remember
a Model T Ford brake light switch was clamped on the starter, press on brake, hits switch brake
light comes on. on ebay under $5 or go to graingers they got them. Ill get back soon as I get
a cam batt. best i remember chev gm switch in the 40s Ford ;T; availaible.napa

dont over kill just make it work for you---- some day a 22 Ford I want touring car, and believe
this, I got strong boxfull of T tooling.


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 12, 2011)

*carriage stop alarm*

Part two of the sight impaired. Another real fast quickie, for my big guy (if this ever crashes it'l
take the shop down)  another smoke dectector, 9Vt batt. found a spring about 1/2 dia. 1'' long
soldered a wire to the spring and glued spring to a small round magnet, which will be placed on
the carriage then I got one of those plastic spring hand clamps soldered a wire to a brass disk
glued disk and wire to the clamp which I clamp anywhere on the ways so when my cariage with
the spring just touches it the alarm goes off. (just wire the speaker in series with the batt. no
need for a switch) I know this all may sound dumb, and when power feeding or 1/2 nut esp. to
a shoulder or just too close to a chuck these things happen real fast this will sound instantly
and its intented to save your face or the machine. remember Murphys law &amp; there is always
a first time for every thing. One distraction and your done, This in no way is to intimidate
someone beginning or been at it for 50ys. think of exellent driver but theres warning lights on
the dash. also for crossfeeds, drill presses  lets call it a limit switch alarm. no Pics yet Dave
Cant wait, I know someone will come up with a new and improved "LSA" sell em on ebay


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 12, 2011)

*alarm*

Ok Dave quick sketch see it this goes


----------

